# "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

I searched the forum for this one and had no luck. 
When I was in the touareg a few minutes before everthing was fine. Then I unlocked it got in and inserted key and the steering will not unlock, ignition will not turn on, or starter crank. Any Ideas?
The battery voltage is fine all accessories work. I tried to disconnect the ground strap and reconnected, no change. When I closed the door I saw the red message come on stating "Steering Defective Workshop". The message doesnt always reappear.











_Modified by vwcrzy at 11:49 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (vwcrzy)*

I have the same problem right now. any help would be appreciated. i'm going to attempt to pull all the fuses and disconnect the battery power for some time.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (urbanstructured)*

disconnecting the battery is what I would do, too. good luck, guys.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (sciencegeek)*

I tried the disconnect a few times..No Luck.
I failed to mention before that a few times in the past when removing the key the soleinoid that locks the steering would make a strange sound as if it couldnt quite get activated. Then it would lock. The rrest of the time it sounds and worked fine.
Also I learned from my son that he dropped the key right before I tried to start it this last time.. Could this matter? I would think if the chip were damaged the ignition would still turn on, but the imobilizer would block the starter from cranking. Oh it is my only key.


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (vwcrzy)*

I've had the same thig happen as far as the steering wheel lock clicking into place. I live on a hill and form time to time it will sound...well ic an't even descrbe it, but yes, it eventually locks.
I've tried both my keys, no luck. I'm hoping if i leave it dosconnected for a little while the problem will reset it self. the lock isn't activated, so I can turn the wheels. there's nothing wrong with them that I can see.


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (urbanstructured)*

wait! if i'm not maistaken, aren't here 2 batteries in the t-reg?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (urbanstructured)*

Only in the V10.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (urbanstructured)*

Yours has the steering not locked and the key comes out? 
In the morning I will check fuses. Maybe there is one for the steering.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (vwcrzy)*

Have either of you left the Treg with the wheels turned all the way to one extreme or the other? I had a similar situation once, with the MFI warning: "Move the Steering Wheel", and it took me about ten minutes of trying, including getting out, locking and unlocking the Treg, before it finally started. 
I called my dealer immediately, and he said it is not a good idea to leave the wheel turned too much, because you can get this warning about the wheel turned in the MFI (I guess to alert you to the fact that if you do not straighten the wheel out you may turn unexpectedly). Upon a later service, they could not find anything wrong.
See this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1340441


_Modified by archrenov8 at 8:42 AM 8-9-2004_


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" Message ..... Stranded (archrenov8)*

has there been any news on your problem?


----------



## dcnaz1973 (Apr 16, 2015)

i found out that my touareg only does it when the steering wheel button that automatically moves the steering wheel in and out when getting in and out of the vehicle is ON, Push it off and this won't happen.


----------



## safster (May 24, 2015)

*steering defective workshop*

Hi guys old problem but.im brand new to this site so plz help.
Steering locked with no power to ignition although some electrics still work.
Tried resetting steering counter to zero as suggested on prev posts but keeps asking for security code entry?
Thats after going to steering override manually?
All vw wants to do is fit new steering column :-( ....
Plz help...oh and im in S-Africa


----------

